# 2004 a4 wont shift to 4th



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yea, my auto won't shift to 4th (at 50 mph) when cold. I have to let off the gas and then it shifts. This happens only when its cold. 3-4 clutch pack ??, TCC ??


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds kinda normal to me.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

No experience with GTOs w/A4s but my wife's HHR does that. Hers is an automatic and it won't shift into high gear until it warms up.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

bolo1968 said:


> Yea, my auto won't shift to 4th (at 50 mph) when cold. I have to let off the gas and then it shifts. This happens only when its cold. 3-4 clutch pack ??, TCC ??


No experiance here with the later autos. I doubt it would be a clutch pack unless its beat on. I think worn cluches will slip than a delayed shift. I think 50mph might be boarderline for it to shift to overdrive. TCC usally kicks in after forth gear is engauged. It what bypasses the torque converter slip and directly links the engine and transmission. Electronic trannys use solonids to shift unlike the older trannys that use pressure.

Maybe a good filter and fluid change is needed. Or its just normal. My old 700R-4 used to not want to shift below freezing untill it warmed up.


----------



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yea, I put the SuperChips tune back in and she shifts good and strong again at all points. And I've only had the filter and fluid changed once since I've had her. I'm at 76k miles now. Should the fluid and filter be changed more often ? Thanks for the responses


----------

